# Any CPAs out there?



## MrZimmer (Sep 21, 2015)

Now there is an On-demand app just for your industry too:

http://www.taxfyle.com/

This is not an advertisement. I have no connection to this company at all, but I just came across this. I hope they run background checks on the CPAs because identity theft is definitely a risk here.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MrZimmer said:


> Now there is an On-demand app just for your industry too:
> 
> http://www.taxfyle.com/
> 
> This is not an advertisement. I have no connection to this company at all, but I just came across this. I hope they run background checks on the CPAs because identity theft is definitely a risk here.


Interesting idea but why do they only accept CPAs? What about attorneys and enrolled agents? Not all CPAs specialize in taxation.


----------



## MrZimmer (Sep 21, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Interesting idea but why do they only accept CPAs? What about attorneys and enrolled agents? Not all CPAs specialize in taxation.


True, but a lot of non-tax specialized CPAs would probably have enough knowledge to do most easy to intermediate level tax-returns. I think the highly specialized scope of service that a tax attorney provides is way beyond the needs of most users who would find themselves using such an app. If someone really needed a referral to a a tax attorney, they could probably get one from the CPAs that are currently on the app.

EAs on the other hand are a different story. That's a good suggestion!

I just wonder if someone finds that they work well with a CPA that they are paired with, what is to stop them from continuing to work with them outside of the app in the future? A service like this just doesn't seem to have the level of continued recurring use that Uber does. It seems as though it's just a referral service which is great for a CPA looking for more clients, but can't bode well for the company itself. I guess we'll see...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

A lot of people referred to me as a CPA.. Certified Pain in Arse!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MrZimmer said:


> True, but a lot of non-tax specialized CPAs would probably have enough knowledge to do most easy to intermediate level tax-returns. I think the highly specialized scope of service that a tax attorney provides is way beyond the needs of most users who would find themselves using such an app. If someone really needed a referral to a a tax attorney, they could probably get one from the CPAs that are currently on the app.
> 
> EAs on the other hand are a different story. That's a good suggestion!
> 
> I just wonder if someone finds that they work well with a CPA that they are paired with, what is to stop them from continuing to work with them outside of the app in the future? A service like this just doesn't seem to have the level of continued recurring use that Uber does. It seems as though it's just a referral service which is great for a CPA looking for more clients, but can't bode well for the company itself. I guess we'll see...


The IRS has a new "Directory of Federal Tax Return Preparers with Credentials and Select Qualifications" that pretty much does the same thing for free and you can search CPAs Attorneys and EAs. http://irs.treasury.gov/rpo/rpo.jsf It doesn't give contact info yet but they should be easy enough to find once you have their name and town.
Just because someone is a CPA doesn't mean they're a tax expert. There are many CPAs of course that are tax experts because they've chosen to specialize in it like our own StarzykCPA for example. The CPA exam does not go into great detail about tax issues so the CPA designation does not in and of itself mean "tax expert". Like CPAs and tax attorneys, EAs can handle any type of tax matter and represent their client's interests before the IRS. Unlike CPAs and tax attorneys, Enrolled Agents are tested directly by the IRS, and EAs focus exclusively on tax accounting.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> The IRS has a new "Directory of Federal Tax Return Preparers with Credentials and Select Qualifications" that pretty much does the same thing for free and you can search CPAs Attorneys and EAs. http://irs.treasury.gov/rpo/rpo.jsf It doesn't give contact info yet but they should be easy enough to find once you have their name and town.
> Just because someone is a CPA doesn't mean they're a tax expert. There are many CPAs of course that are tax experts because they've chosen to specialize in it like our own StarzykCPA for example. The CPA exam does not go into great detail about tax issues so the CPA designation does not in and of itself mean "tax expert". Like CPAs and tax attorneys, EAs can handle any type of tax matter and represent their client's interests before the IRS. Unlike CPAs and tax attorneys, Enrolled Agents are tested directly by the IRS, and EAs focus exclusively on tax accounting.


Haha thanks. Believe it or not, I am a CPA part of the taxfyle team. I've only prepared a handful of returns this year, but it went pretty smoothly. Definitely a cool concept.


----------



## MrZimmer (Sep 21, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> A lot of people referred to me as a CPA.. Certified Pain in Arse!


Me too!!


----------



## MrZimmer (Sep 21, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> The IRS has a new "Directory of Federal Tax Return Preparers with Credentials and Select Qualifications" that pretty much does the same thing for free and you can search CPAs Attorneys and EAs. http://irs.treasury.gov/rpo/rpo.jsf It doesn't give contact info yet but they should be easy enough to find once you have their name and town.
> Just because someone is a CPA doesn't mean they're a tax expert. There are many CPAs of course that are tax experts because they've chosen to specialize in it like our own StarzykCPA for example. The CPA exam does not go into great detail about tax issues so the CPA designation does not in and of itself mean "tax expert". Like CPAs and tax attorneys, EAs can handle any type of tax matter and represent their client's interests before the IRS. Unlike CPAs and tax attorneys, Enrolled Agents are tested directly by the IRS, and EAs focus exclusively on tax accounting.


The convenience of simply snapping a photo of your wage and income statements and other tax-related documents and then transmit to a professional via an app is a major plus though.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MrZimmer said:


> The convenience of simply snapping a photo of your wage and income statements and other tax-related documents and then transmit to a professional via an app is a major plus though.


I agree, why aren't H&R and J&H doing this yet?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

StarzykCPA said:


> Haha thanks. Believe it or not, I am a CPA part of the taxfyle team. I've only prepared a handful of returns this year, but it went pretty smoothly. Definitely a cool concept.


How do they and other remote tax prep offices comply with the following IRS requirement (from pub 1345). Is there an agency or institution that provides this service at a reasonable cost?
Remote Transaction
The electronic return originator must record the name, social security number, address and date of birth. Verify that the name, social security number, address, date of birth and other personal information on record are consistent with the information provided through *record checks with the applicable agency or institution or through credit bureaus or similar databases.*


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> How do they and other remote tax prep offices comply with the following IRS requirement (from pub 1345). Is there an agency or institution that provides this service at a reasonable cost?
> Remote Transaction
> The electronic return originator must record the name, social security number, address and date of birth. Verify that the name, social security number, address, date of birth and other personal information on record are consistent with the information provided through *record checks with the applicable agency or institution or through credit bureaus or similar databases.*


Good question. I'm not sure what the answer is. I know they have an interview process of sorts to gather information and provide an estimated fee to complete their tax return. Maybe something is done at that point? They also have a digital signature process in place that allows for remote signing and capturing data. Again, not 100% sure how it works except they claim it to be safe and secure.


----------

